# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Билет в один конец )))

## Кобальт

Привет всем форумчанам! Долго думал - какую ветку форума выбрать, т.к. вопросов много. Единственное, во что не хочется углубляться - это причины почему не хочется жить (их много). Главным образом отсутствие каких-либо перспектив. Однако тупо броситься под поезд я не смогу. Я веду поиски в Интернете гарантированного риска - чтобы не ты, а тебя  :Stick Out Tongue:  Пока что приходит в голову - это, например, попытка переплыть море на лодке. Посещение чего-либо интересного на пределах запаса кислорода. Может - Вы какую идею поинтереснее предложите!?
А почему я выбрал именно этот раздел? - Быть может есть та отчаявшаяся, которая готова пуститься за компанию в такую авантюру? За границу сейчас выехать не проблема. Пока 2-3 месяца всё будет оформляться, можно как следует всё продумать.
В общем нуждаюсь в хорошей идее )))

----------


## Агата

иди в горы. там дохрена даже подготовленных людей гибнет, На Эльбрус, например

пы.сы. глядишь, среди природы покачаешь свою карму, достигнешь просветления, передумаешь подыхать, потом вернёшься, будешь нас уму разуму учить =Ь 8)

----------


## trypo

садиться на трансибирский и где-нибудь в сибирской тайге спрыгнуть.
без опыта выживания - не выбраться.

----------


## Кобальт

> в сибирской тайге спрыгнуть. без опыта выживания - не выбраться.


 Горы мне больше по душе - красота, лавины ))) А леса в нашей стране везде достаточно - насмотрелся. В том-же ключе можно выбрать и пустыню. Я сплышал и на счёт опасности сплавов по горным рекам.


> достигнешь просветления, передумаешь подыхать


 Такие мысли, если честно, были - уйти в Церковь, но просто не судьба: на письма не отвечают, а к местным не подступиться - у них каждая минута расписана  :Cool:  Возможно, что свой зарубежный маршрут и стоит проложить с целью посетить по дороге Храм...

----------


## Кобальт

> Чувак так тебе надо в Тибет!


 Не-е-е, Вы про Тибетский монахов, похоже, мало что слышали? ))) Это полное отречение от мирского. Стать католическим или православным священником - это я ещё готов. Им никто не ограничивает свободу передвижений, общения... Фактически стать с ними одной семьёй, следить за храмом, прилегающей территорией, принимать участие в службах с мыслью о возможном благословении тебя в будущем самостоятельно проводить таинства, знать что тебя не бросят, когда ты станешь хилым стариком... Но не судьба! Сколько я не расспрашивал окружающий - они подтверждали, что жизнь при храме именно такова, но примкнуть возможно только после 5-летней семминарии. Так я бы лучше работал по хозяйству, чем после стольких потерянных лет на учёбы, снова на 5 лет сесть за скамью!
P.S. Я ещё и на конец света немного надеюсь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кобальт

Напоследок? А почему бы и нет!? - Я не вижу перспектив.
Родные - каждый сам по себе.
"Друзей" не бывает, есть "знакомые". Доказательство: как можно назвать настоящую дружбу бескорыстной? Разве вы не ожидаете от своего друга помощи в трудную минуту? Разве сможете назвать его другом, если он просто в такую минуту отмахнётся от вас? Само ожидание чего-то от другого человека есть корысть. Так что выходит, что ваша настоящая дружба всё же корыстна, если уж быть честными. А бескорыстная дружба не предполагает ответных чувств, и, следовательно, называется совсем по-другому - "родство". Нет дружбы, потому что человечество деградирует, каждый сам за себя.
В стране нашей нельзя даже спокойно позволить себе работать на своём приусадебном участке - понавыдумывали Правлений, дерущих за всё взносы, налоги вот пересматривают за землю - раньше старики выращивали себе в прибыль, а теперь работа эта - в убыток. На что расчитывать в будущем?! Это я так - скромно, потому что устно подискутировать можно было бы и целый день. Причин погибнуть молодым - гораздо больше. Единственная свобода, которую я могу себе позволить - это пуститься на приключения с экстримом. Может, и правда, как заметила (с подковыркой) Агата, я в путешествии обрету новых друзей...
Или вот есть желание оказаться при Храме - государство в государстве, можно спокойно жить до самой старости.



> "последнее путешествие" перед су - моя мечта)


 Так давайте пустимся на приключения? ))) Время всё спланировать у нас есть. Мне это кажется даже будет отличным испытанием - выживешь/нет. Судьба или нет... Kventin опустил всё ниже плинтуса - но что плохого, чтобы или встретить смерть не одному, или стать самыми близкими друзьями?

----------


## Сторож

Полет на вингсьюте без парашюта. Шикарные ощущения и почти мгновенная смерть под кайфом.

----------


## Агата

> Напоследок? А почему бы и нет!?


 путешествовать - ДА, напоследок - данунааа.!. !
вот полезу я на Белуху за смертью. Ну, и сдохну там. А ведь ещё могла бы облазить вдоль и поперёк Алтай, Байкал и много чего ещё. Но вместо этого я пойду и сдохну на одной единственной горе? ХАХАХА. Оч смешно 8-) 
Я сейчас напишу ужасную вещь для этого форума XD , но я жить хочу =) Это в городе можно сходить с ума от депров, а когда ты среди ёлок-палок, рек и озёр, комаров и клещей, то больше ничего и не нужно. Вот там я счастлива и могу выдержать любой удар, потому что природа питает тебя.
Недавно чуть на велике шею не свернула, засмотревшись на сосну. Это было обычное дерево, но очень красивое для меня, потому что в нём есть эта природная сила - растёт себе такое в городе и видит сны о своих лесных братьях(?). Всегда нравилось, как корни деревьев разламывают асфальт...
В общем, возможность выбираться на природу для меня - источник желания жить, а не желания сдохнуть  :Smile:  Я вообще не представляю, как, находясь в лесу, у человека может остаться желание подохнуть О_О Природа - это такой храм, входя в который, ты сбрасываешь с себя всё дерьмо своей скудной жизни.
Поэтому я сказала, что, глядишь, передумаешь подыхать  :Smile:  




> Мне это кажется даже будет отличным испытанием - выживешь/нет.


 Разумеется, ДА! [смеётся] Ты , по ходу, и не представляешь на какие чудеса способен человеческий организм в экстремальных условиях =) 




> "последнее путешествие" перед су - моя мечта) вырваться наконец и побродить по миру, терять то нечего. а там может и жить захочется.


 а что мешает сейчас этим заниматься???

----------


## Кобальт

> Ну, и сдохну там. А ведь ещё могла бы облазить вдоль и поперёк Алтай, Байкал и много чего ещё.


 Тем больше поводов не спешить, а составить максимально интересный маршрут! И слово "сдохнуть" я бы заменил на "погибнуть". А "сдохнуть" можно на работе или от нищеты в старости, или от нашей медицины! Тем более я верю и в хороший исход. Повторю: 


> но что плохого, чтобы или встретить смерть не одному, *или* стать самыми близкими друзьями?


 Так что я с самыми лучшими чувствами! ))) Время есть - и для того, чтобы окончательно разобраться в себе, и для того, чтобы попытаться что-то изменить в своей жизни.


> а когда ты среди ёлок-палок, рек и озёр, комаров и клещей, то больше ничего и не нужно. Вот там я счастлива


 Ага ))) Ещё рой лосиных мух для полного счастья тебе: http://www.ixodes.ru/Lipoptena.html. Сейчас, видимо из-за смены климата этой гадости становится в лесу всё больше.


> не представляю, как, находясь в лесу, у человека может остаться желание подохнуть


 Переселитесь в один из брошенных военных городков - поймёте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Epitaph

Есть хороший фильм по реальным событиям, на эту тему:

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/252626/

----------


## Кобальт

> Есть хороший фильм по реальным событиям


 Благодарю! - погляжу обязательно  :Wink: 



> Я бы,например, хотела бы
> Где взять деньги на такие поездки?


 1. Естественно, я постараюсь помочь
2. Время есть, никто не говорит сорваться прямо сейчас. Нужно всё продумать.
3. Цитирую заядлых путешественников:
- Можете почитать мой отчет. За 100$ 6 стран объездила - мало того, что не голодала, еще и поправилась, и увидела очень многое. Это программа минимум в плане бюджета, можно и побольше - более предсказуемо получится, но зато и больше возможностей увидеть то. что хочется.
 - Я когда то тоже с придыханием читал про дальние страны и прочая, прочая. И думал, что это тяжело и почти невозможно и кучу денег стоит. Потом еще книжки почитал и форумы. Как люди со 100$ вокруг света объезжают. А потом в голове стало что-то потихоньку меняться. Вот В. Шанина могу порекомендовать, у него хороша книжка в издательстве "вокруг света" вышла, когда-то, "Как путешествовать". Это не реклама, просто в конце 2008го когда я прочел эту книгу, у меня взгляды на путешествия кардинально поменялись.- И даже если рассуждать коммерчески:
- Вот открываю я сайт с горящими билетами: В Барселону и обратно стоит слетать 250 евро, у вас будет 8 дней, Ну и там пусть будет еще 250 евро - итого 20 тыс. сумма, которую не особо напрягаясь можно скопить за год, и соответственно иметь заграничные поездки не один раз в жизни, а несколько почаще.

----------


## Игорёк

В Барселону из Рашки за 5000р?!00   Это не Российской авиакомпанией ))) 

За 100 баксов в кугосветку - надо уметь, далеко не каждый на это способен, надо как минимум не иметь заморочек и быть представительным внешне, чтоб быстро распологать к себе людей. Большенство из нас (форумчан) к сожалению обладает противоположным талантом.

----------


## Агата

вписка: по миру http://www.couchsurfing.org/ , по России http://happytrip.ru/vpiska




> надо как минимум не иметь заморочек и быть представительным внешне, чтоб быстро распологать к себе людей.


 ой, да ну ты брось! у меня куча заморочек, но не мешает напрашиваться в гости ко всяким там. Тут главное найти таких людей, которые готовы приютить, в этом помогают всякие вписочные сайты. Если бы у меня была цель посетить именно зарубежные места, меня бы больше останавливало незнание языка, чем неумение общаться. Хотя вру: если бы у меня была такая цель, меня бы уже ничего не останавливало =)) Просто нашла бы какого-нибудь товарища со знанием языка и потащила бы собой. Вариантов много на самом деле, было бы желание.




> И слово "сдохнуть" я бы заменил на "погибнуть". А "сдохнуть" можно на работе или от нищеты в старости, или от нашей медицины!


 погибают в несчастных случаях, в перестрелках, при военных действиях. А когда человек совершает суицид, он именно подыхает. Причём тут имеется в виду длительное время: вот он перед су в депре подыхал какое-то время, а потом завершил всё это, собственно, актом смерти =) IMHO



> Тем более я верю и в хороший исход.


 то есть что все вернутся живыми и здоровыми? 8) ещё и друзьями? 8) 
Я очень даже за выдвижений на природу, но у меня изначально стоит цель вернуться, а не найти там смерть  :Smile:  Ввиду этого я не попрусь на какие-то сложные маршруты, чтобы не гробить организм 



> Ещё рой лосиных мух для полного счастья тебе


 ни разу этого не видела О_О самое ужасное для меня это  



> Переселитесь в один из брошенных военных городков - поймёте


 военный городок и лес, где нет построек человеков - разные вещи =)

----------


## LanaLeah

Если ты хочешь в церковь, ползи на валаам, там всех берут пожить, но работать много. 
В Тибете тож никакого самоотречения, но за познание истины придется хорошо заплатить, кроме того, местные прелестницы, при виде иностранца, выпрыгивают из всех щелей (из-под алтарей тоже) с воплями: чипа-чипа, лука-лука)
Лучше куда-нить на Байкал... Комары, рыбка, мишки, сосенки, народу мало...

----------


## Кобальт

> вписка: по миру


 Спасибо!


> погибают в несчастных случаях
> .............
> Я очень даже за выдвижений на природу, но ..... чтобы не гробить организм


 Именно! Это я и предлагаю - не сложный до, как Вы выразились, "подыхания" маршрут, а просто - опасный. Ключевое словосочетание - "несчастный случай". Я не могу предложить ничего конкретного (пока), за советом и обратился. Но теоретических примеров я приводил достаточно. Ну, скажем, возможность отведать настоящего суши ))) Вы же в курсе, что неправильно приготовленное оно смертельно опасно!? Возможность увидеть древние руины в зоне вооружённого конфликта. Туристическая тропа, невообразимо прекрасная, но в лавиноопасном районе. ... Понимаете, я говорю о приключении-испытании - "повезёт/нет". Оказаться свидетелем чего-то прекрасного на волосок от смерти.


> Я стараюсь 2 раза в год выезжать в отпуск заграницу. При чём получается почти всегда по горящим путёвкам


 Тем более! Значит Вы уже достаточно опытны! К чему тогда это? -


> Где взять деньги на такие поездки?


 Я нашёл опытных людей, которые проконсультировали меня по вопросу оформления виз. Так что весь маршрут я буду планировать только исходя из интересов, а не навязанного ширпотреба. Постараюсь включить в свою программу и элементы непредсказуемости.
*P.S.* Пока у меня только фантастический пример, но на который согласились бы думаю многие - полёт на Марс без возвращения! Отказались бы Вы ступить на Марс, если бы Вас предупредили об отсутствии возможности вернуть обратно?!

----------


## Игорёк

> А вообще я знаю,что есть такие люди во многих городах которые забесплатно могут разместить у себя чужих людей,без питания конечно и не понятно на кого нарвёшься так как едешь на авось.У меня просто один знакомый так ездил сам,да и теперь людей так к себе пускает))


 а вот это хорошо. Я тоже про это думал когда мечтал о путешествии на машине. ЧТо можно в какой-нить деревушке переконтоваться, у мужичка, или семьй, послушать истории, естественно угостить чем-нибудь. К сожалеию такая романтика труднореализуема - менталитет испоганен. 
а приготовить холостяцкую жратву на костре - вообще не вопрос. Даже наоборот поприколу.

----------


## Агата

> Отказались бы Вы ступить на Марс, если бы Вас предупредили об отсутствии возможности вернуть обратно?!


 Я пас 8) 




> К сожалеию такая романтика труднореализуема - менталитет испоганен.


 неправда, есть у нас даже сайты по вписке. Места знать надо, в общем-с  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

да я в курсе, помню данво еще по телеку смотрел про это. Но опять же все это не безопасно. каких дураков только нет.

----------


## Кобальт

> есть такие люди во многих городах которые забесплатно могут разместить у себя чужих людей,без питания конечно


 А разве это не то? -


> вписка: по миру http://www.couchsurfing.org/ , по России http://happytrip.ru/vpiska


 В принципе не плохая идея:


> Так называемые: Бермудский треугольник, М-ский треугольник


 Правда в последнее время якобы пропадать там перестали  :Big Grin:  Но почитать про аномальные зоны стоит.


> но не в походных условиях.То есть я не умею жить в походных условиях,в палатках и так далее.


 Научим! ))) Вот могу посоветовать хороший фильм, специально для Вас, точно по теме: http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/16115/

----------


## Игорёк

pulsewave , какие планы ? нет желания поделиться ?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> "последнее путешествие" перед су - моя мечта) вырваться наконец и побродить по миру, терять то нечего. а там может и жить захочется.


 У Моэма, кажется, был рассказ "Lotus Eater". Почитайте, поприкалывайтесь.

----------


## Garnier

Меня такая идея тоже частенько посещает!Да и вообще,взгляды на жизнь у нас с Вами похожи!Жаль,что средства не позволяют осуществить эту идею в жизнь (или скорее в смерть)),а то звучит чертовски заманчиво!

----------


## Кобальт

> Меня такая идея тоже частенько посещает!Да и вообще,взгляды на жизнь у нас с Вами похожи!Жаль,что средства не позволяют осуществить эту идею в жизнь (или скорее в смерть)),а то звучит чертовски заманчиво!


 Искренне рад единомышленнику! Чем больше команда, тем, мне кажется, было-бы интереснее ))) На счёт денег - Вы о-о-очень неправы! 1) Палатку НЕ нужно брать каждому-свою. 2) Основная часть приключений - на своих двоих. 3) Предположительно можно было-бы собраться черег год-полтора.
P.S. За этот год нужно как следует прошерстить литературу, сайты, блоги - чётко продумать своё приключение )

----------


## аутоагрессия

Да,идея заманчивая,давайте всем форумом сорвёмся плавать в лодке,а потом дружно утопимся

----------


## Garnier

Кобальт,
Спасибо конечно,но у меня столько времени нет на ожидания!А вам всем искателям приключений желаю успехов!)

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Я бы,например, хотела бы вот так попутешествовать напоследок,но............возникает огромная проблема,которая перечёркивает сразу всё это желание...........Где взять деньги на такие поездки? Ведь один билет куда-то стоит немало денег,плюс питание,ночлег. Не будешь же жить под деревом в лесу или  в необжитой пещере в горах? Да и не путешествие это уже будет в своё удовольствие если будешь нуждаться в самом элементарном,начиная от воды и кончая всем остальным. Или у Вас есть много денег,что хватит на кругосветное путешествие для себя и ещё кого-то?


 Автостоп бесплатен. Жить в палатке недалеко от воды. Ну, еду придётся с собой таранить. Хотя, есть выучить матчасть, то не придётся.
Если предпочитаешь города, то вписываться, через тот же коучсёрфинг и немного работать время от времени, чтобы хватало на базовые потребности.
Кто хочет, ищет способ, ко не хочет - находит оправдание.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

А помните эту дивную историю о пареньке, который написал Джонну Леннону о своей мечте о кругосветном путешествии? Леннон ответил ему: "овладей искусством медитации, братиш, и ты совершишь в своём сознании самое захватывающее путешествие". Паренёк вырос, продал письмо за лютые деньги - и отправился-таки в кругосветку.

----------


## Аннамалыш

Мне кажется, человек, который создал эту тему абсолютно ничего не понимает про путешествия и про смерть. Про путешествия - они бывают разные от отельных до рисковых. И там и там есть шанс не выжить. Бывют цунами и т.д. А про смерть - все мы когда нибудь умрем - это истина. так же ка к и все мы родилсь когда-то и поэтому мы здесь! Мне никак не хочется соглашаться с той мыслью, что меня не станет. У Вас же молодой человек все наоборот! вы хотите уйти! Я не соглашусь вас понимать! Я Вам предложу одно - займитесь делом, резкой по дереву. терпеливо и денег хороших приносит или соберите людей и отправляйтесь в тайгу и выживайте. развивайте в себе качества жизни. Человека, который хочет жить! перестаньте искать как у мереть. успеется!

----------


## Кобальт

А Вы по себе не судите! Если Вам по жизни всё удаётся, то это не значит что все так удачливы! У меня стандартный пример с работы: парень-оболтус, прогуливает, любит халявничать - а продажи у него сыпятся одна-за другой! И девушка - кроткая, исполнительная, всё чётко в работе не придерёшься - так ничего продать у неё не получается!!! Так что всякого рода слащавые слова - "получится, всё будет, приносит денег"... - это сказка! Судьба Вас любит? ))) Ну так и радуйтесь - нечево думать, что у каждого рядом есть на кого опереться в трудную минуту, выслушать, что задуманное удаётся! И вместо подобных расплывчатых советов - хочется найти что-то конкретное: ООО "Нефть" набирает сотрудников для работы на Севере, или "Группа ЭКОЛОГ" набирает команду для полугодового похода.... Или мы с мужем организовали фермерское хозяйство - нужен помощник... Или, в другом смысле - поедешь в город "м" 100% убьют ))) А наставления - нужны меньше всего, не маленькие  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Melissa

Нравится мне твоя идея. Кобальт, а ты из какого города?

----------


## стиг тефтинг

> А Вы по себе не судите! Если Вам по жизни всё удаётся, то это не значит что все так удачливы! У меня стандартный пример с работы: парень-оболтус, прогуливает, любит халявничать - а продажи у него сыпятся одна-за другой! И девушка - кроткая, исполнительная, всё чётко в работе не придерёшься - так ничего продать у неё не получается!!! Так что всякого рода слащавые слова - "получится, всё будет, приносит денег"... - это сказка! Судьба Вас любит? ))) Ну так и радуйтесь - нечево думать, что у каждого рядом есть на кого опереться в трудную минуту, выслушать, что задуманное удаётся! И вместо подобных расплывчатых советов - хочется найти что-то конкретное: ООО "Нефть" набирает сотрудников для работы на Севере, или "Группа ЭКОЛОГ" набирает команду для полугодового похода.... Или мы с мужем организовали фермерское хозяйство - нужен помощник... Или, в другом смысле - поедешь в город "м" 100% убьют ))) А наставления - нужны меньше всего, не маленькие


 "ООО "Нефть" набирает сотрудников для работы на Севере" - таких "конкретных" объявлений и в газетах и в интернете полно. освойте рабочую специальность(например сварщик),наберитесь опыта(может и сразу возьмут,если повезет.но на нефть врятли мне кажется. только если по блату.) и в путь. или вполне реально будучи ,например, механиком, плавать на торговом судне мимо сомали с ее пиратами. так же существуют такие веселые профессии, как промышленный альпинист, промышленный водолаз. вот тебе реальный риск пять дней в неделю(или по другому графику :Smile: ). 
конкретные и реальные примеры. только надо что то уметь и что делать, а это не так удобно ,как мечтать на диване. 
насчет парня оболтуса и исполнительной девушки. первый, будучи, например пром.альпинистом, погибнет или своей халатностью убьет другого. второй будет жив здоров и денег заработает нормально. только от кроткости не помешает избавиться. по моему,на серьезной стабильной работе с нормальными деньгами надо нормально работать и воздастся.
"А наставления - нужны меньше всего, не маленькие"- маленькие.

----------


## Кобальт

> а ты из какого города?


 Москва. Моя основная идея - исполнить напоследок свою мечту, отправиться в путешествие!


> наберитесь опыта(может ...,если повезет.. вполне реально будучи... так же существуют такие веселые профессии


 Бла бла бла... бла бла.. Ох уж эти сказки, ох уж эти сказочники  :Smile:  


> а это не так удобно ,как мечтать на диване.


 Это Вы по себе судите? Или мне нужно было предоставить полный отчёт о проделанной работе? Куда ходил, с кем разговаривал, как добивался, куда писал, пытался связаться?!?! Вот даже предложение по работе на Севере - пытался устроиться, и, как Вы-же сами и заметили, мне чётко сказали - "только по блату". Достойная в любом смысле работа там достаётся исключительно местным (в частности имеются ввиду не только деньги, но и постоянная, а НЕ вахтовая на пол года работа), остальные приезжают ни с чем и уезжают с тем-же! Плюс болячки.


> насчет парня оболтуса и исполнительной девушки. первый, будучи, например пром.альпинистом


 Это Вы сейчас ужа с ежом пытаетесь скрестить? Говорили то совсем о другом! - Аура, судьба, удача... Да хоть горы сверните, старайтесь, жизнь то идёт НЕ по правилам! В тему:

Организуется новое предприятие. В кабинете директор и кадровик. Посетители входят по одному наниматься на работу. Директор спрашивает первого: 
     – А вы выпиваете? 
     – Да, бывает. 
     – А сколько пьете? 
     – Ну, может рюмку, может две, бывает три... 
     Кадровик делает знак: не берем. 
     Другой заходит. 
     – Пьете? 
     – Да нет, неочень. Только по праздникам. 
     – А сколько? 
     – Не знаю, не считал. Но не много. 
     Кадровик опять делает знак: Не берем. Заходит третий. 
     – Пьете? 
     – Пью. 
     – Сколько выпиваете? 
     – Ведро. 
     Кадровик машет: берем, берем. Посетитель уходит. Директор: 
     – Те двое пью тпо-малу, а ты говоришь– не берем. А этот ведро выпивает! 
     – Так он меру свою знает. А те не знают.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

[QUOTE=!Бла бла бла... бла бла.. Ох уж эти сказки, ох уж эти сказочники  :Smile:  Это Вы по себе судите? Или мне нужно было предоставить полный отчёт о проделанной работе? Куда ходил, с кем разговаривал, как добивался, куда писал, пытался связаться?!?! Вот даже предложение по работе на Севере - пытался устроиться, и, как Вы-же сами и заметили, мне чётко сказали - "только по блату". Достойная в любом смысле работа там достаётся исключительно местным (в частности имеются ввиду не только деньги, но и постоянная, а НЕ вахтовая на пол года работа), остальные приезжают ни с чем и уезжают с тем-же! Плюс болячки.Это Вы сейчас ужа с ежом пытаетесь скрестить? Говорили то совсем о другом! - Аура, судьба, удача... Да хоть горы сверните, старайтесь, жизнь то идёт НЕ по правилам! В тему:[/QUOTE]
я говорю о конкретных примерах сложной ,опасной, романтической работы, с которыми более менее знаком.
на диване я люблю поваляться, тут вы в точку попали :Smile:  а сужу я по вашему сообщению, такое ощущение,что пишет человек лет 13. 
полного отчета не надо, а вот про попытку устроится на север расскажите. что за работа, кто вы по профессии? понятие о достойной работе, которая достается местным, у нас видимо разное(кстати вы не говорили в сообщении, что вахтовый метод работы вам не подходит. наоборот -""Группа ЭКОЛОГ" набирает команду для полугодового похода"). местных берут подсобниками, а квалифицированных специалистов привозят на самолете и платят 50,100, 150 и т.д. тысяч в месяц(это я говорю о например сварке нефтепровода например в якутской глуши). это достойная работа? про блат я говорил про нефть и при отсутствии опыта по специальности. и вообще, блат не блат, если надо делать серьезную работу, то там либо умеешь, либо нет.
кстати, мои товарищи в качестве разнорабочих поехали на пару месяцев прокладывать интернет куда то на север, не помню куда. приехали ни с чем- уехали с 70 - 80. тысячами. болячек не заметил. но согласен- кидалово имеет место быть.
жизнь не по правилам- местами да, согласен. а вот пример с работой не верный, я говорил об этом. здесь все как раз четко, более менее по правилам- оболтус работодателю не нужен,ему это просто не выгодно, работодателю нужен ответственный, исполнительный, квалифицированный работник. здесь как раз по заслугам и честь. 
а сказки и бла бла бла длиною в пол года у вас. город м в котором убьют, фермерское хозяйство. не надо никуда ехать- выйдите в своем городе на улицу вечером и начните залупаться на опасных с виду людей- вполне возможно,что вас прирежут или запинают до смерти. что бы работать на ферме и ходить в полугодовалые походы с "экологами" нужны определенные навыки, опыт. они у вас есть? по вашим постам складывается ощущение, что нет и что вы мечтаете на диване.

----------


## Кобальт

Ясно! Спасибо! Извиняюсь за свой тон, трудная выдалась неделя!
С чего начать, чтобы Вам стала понятна моя ситуация, характер, поведение, мировоззрение... Для этого нужно написать целый рассказ ))) Надеюсь вдохновение и нужные слова появятся в ближайшее время. Просто так всего не объяснишь - тут важно рассказать и о работе, и о доме, здоровье, попытках, увлечениях, к чему что привело... Вы спрашиваете об опыте работы? - Компьютеры, программирование, продажи (7 лет). Но мне жизненно необходимо поменьше мониторов, побольше свежего воздуха и работы руками (как предложенная Вами прокладка сети). Север... Я обращался в кадровое агенство и повезло параллельно поговорить с другом семьи, работающем на Севере. Мне объяснили на пальцах - что всё достойное там уже забронированно. Вахтовый метод - куда деваться пол оставшиеся года, и сказали, что заработок в два-три раза меньше, чем у местных, развито, как Вы выразились "кидалово".




> оболтус работодателю не нужен,ему это просто не выгодно


 Ну Вы в какой стране живёте мне интересно? - Вот только пример прошлой недели: уволили добросовестную пожилую женщину кладовщика, оставили пьяницу! Почему? - А потому что штрафы с неё бригадир может класть себе в карман и договориться с ней проще, списать! А Вы говорите "не выгодно"!!!! - Выгодно! Чего с добросовестного сотрудника взять?

----------


## стиг тефтинг

> Ясно! Спасибо! Извиняюсь за свой тон, трудная выдалась неделя!
> С чего начать, чтобы Вам стала понятна моя ситуация, характер, поведение, мировоззрение... Для этого нужно написать целый рассказ ))) Надеюсь вдохновение и нужные слова появятся в ближайшее время. Просто так всего не объяснишь - тут важно рассказать и о работе, и о доме, здоровье, попытках, увлечениях, к чему что привело... Вы спрашиваете об опыте работы? - Компьютеры, программирование, продажи (7 лет). Но мне жизненно необходимо поменьше мониторов, побольше свежего воздуха и работы руками (как предложенная Вами прокладка сети). Север... Я обращался в кадровое агенство и повезло параллельно поговорить с другом семьи, работающем на Севере. Мне объяснили на пальцах - что всё достойное там уже забронированно. Вахтовый метод - куда деваться пол оставшиеся года, и сказали, что заработок в два-три раза меньше, чем у местных, развито, как Вы выразились "кидалово".
> 
> Ну Вы в какой стране живёте мне интересно? - Вот только пример прошлой недели: уволили добросовестную пожилую женщину кладовщика, оставили пьяницу! Почему? - А потому что штрафы с неё бригадир может класть себе в карман и договориться с ней проще, списать! А Вы говорите "не выгодно"!!!! - Выгодно! Чего с добросовестного сотрудника взять?


  пол года северов, пол года путешествий в поисках смерти и приключений. по моему,нормальный вариант :Smile: 
 значит такая контора и такое начальство.  я работаю с 19 лет,скоро будет мне 23. за мой скромный опыт мне обычно попадались начальники, которые, даже будучи мудаками(один такой был), ценили мою ответственность и добросовестность. не потому что они хорошие , а потому что и это выгодно(хотя и хорошие люди попадались). последний год работаю сварщиком на предприятии. не смотря на то, что я инфантильный социально неадаптированный заика мне доверяют ответственную работу и зарплата обычно на несколько тысяч побольше, чем например у деда- соседа по цеху.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

и еще. я тут на форуме как то советовал парню сходить в центр занятости. вот и вы можете сходить- там вакансии по идее более менее проверенные, может найдете вахту или просто работу руками и на воздухе. может и без опыта, с обучением по ходу дела. я вот пару лет назад через ц.з. устроился подсобным рабочим в бригаду водолазов.

----------


## Кобальт

> пол года северов, пол года путешествий в поисках смерти и приключений. по моему,нормальный вариант


 Я о том-же  :Smile: 

*Говорю, всего не расскажешь!* Вот, ещё, к примеру, хотел стать кадровиком. Пошёл в ЦЗ - мол по телеку же говорят, что Вы молодцы - переобучаете, хочу на курсы кадровика! Они дали адрес учебного центра где проходят занятия. Я к ним - Центр Занятости сказал, что кадровиков обучают с Вашей помощью! -Да! ))) Но мы договорились с ними о дешёвых курсах, фактически пару лекций 1С для кадровиков, а называем их "курс Основы кадрового делопроизводства", чтобы они могли расчитываться бюджетными деньгами!!!  :Big Grin:  Т.е. наши хвалёные ЦЗ фактически организуют курсы для отмазки! А вот если Вы хотите действительно научиться - 40 тысяч!!! )))) При этом оказалось, что это занятия в группе, причём по графику, который скажет преподаватель! Да я за такие деньги на два месяца, как минимум, реального кадровика нанять могу и он на меня по 8 часов в день работать будет!!!!

Пример два: я увлекаюсь туризмом (опубликовал не мало статей), и хотел устроиться экскурсоводом. Прошёл несколько компаний (Тур.фирм) - так они в один голос: нас НЕ интересуют экскурсии! Есть единая база с гостинницами, авиа-билетами, экскурсиями - твоё дело сидеть за монитором и бронировать! Всё!
В других то-же кидалово - купите ознакомительные туры, чтобы опробовать на себе и потом продавать, после туров типо Вас возьмём ))) А смотрю - в чёрном списке работодателей они так нагрели полторы сотни человек!

Вот так вот! Я бы с удовольствием как дед, проработал 40 лет на одном предприятии! Но время не то (закрытия, сокращения, кризис, реарганизация, рейдорство...). Все окрестные преприятия закрылись. Работаю - коплю на "билет в один конец" )))

----------


## Warres

Вот можете почитать как парень с Москвы без денег 1.5 года путешествовал автостопом очень интересный блог http://nikolay-krylov.livejournal.com/4721.html 
Я бы тоже хотел отправится в какое нибудь путешествие  :Wink:  
Кобальт если не секрет сколько тебе лет ?

----------


## Кобальт

> Вот можете почитать как парень с Москвы без денег 1.5 года путешествовал автостопом


 Благодарю! Действительно интересно! - то, что нужно!


> Я бы тоже хотел отправится в какое нибудь путешествие


 Так поедемте! Вот и примеры живые в плане выживания автостопом есть! Я конечно с совсем голыми руками не поеду, но по современным меркам скопить много не получится ((

----------


## Warres

> Благодарю! Действительно интересно! - то, что нужно!Так поедемте! Вот и примеры живые в плане выживания автостопом есть! Я конечно с совсем голыми руками не поеду, но по современным меркам скопить много не получится ((


 Еще моя девушка хочет поехать . Может где нибудь обсудим возможности ? скайп или ася )

----------


## Кобальт

> Еще моя девушка хочет поехать . Может где нибудь обсудим возможности ? скайп или ася )


 Девушка тоже хочет поехать искать смерть?  :Big Grin:  У меня уже есть ряд определённых идей и самая незамысловатая - это поездка в Сирию! Конечно, есть и более интересные, но не менее смертоносные намётки (до лета пока всё как следует продумываю). За эти несколько месяцев можем и списаться, если Вы из тех, кто будет готов по шатающемуся бревну перейти пропасть и направиться дальше в те места, где не любят непрошенных гостей  :Wink: 
P.S. "Джуманджи"-это игра для тех, кто хочет навсегда расстаться с миром.

----------


## Warres

> Девушка тоже хочет поехать искать смерть?  У меня уже есть ряд определённых идей и самая незамысловатая - это поездка в Сирию! Конечно, есть и более интересные, но не менее смертоносные намётки (до лета пока всё как следует продумываю). За эти несколько месяцев можем и списаться, если Вы из тех, кто будет готов по шатающемуся бревну перейти пропасть и направиться дальше в те места, где не любят непрошенных гостей


  Да нет мы смерть искать не собираемся . В планах путешествовать по России , а потом возможно и за границей . А ты точно хочешь найти смерть в своем путешествии ? 
Ведь столько всего нового и интересного можно увидеть ) познакомиться с разными людьми и т.д.

----------


## Кобальт

> Да нет мы смерть искать не собираемся . В планах путешествовать по России , а потом возможно и за границей . А ты точно хочешь найти смерть в своем путешествии ? 
> Ведь столько всего нового и интересного можно увидеть ) познакомиться с разными людьми и т.д.


 Всё это уже обсуждали тут - на форуме, можете полистать страницы, почитать мои ответы. Да хочу, и "да" - я не против, если на пути к сметри я найду иной выход. Пока моя жизнь - это отсутствие перспективы!

----------


## Warres

> Всё это уже обсуждали тут - на форуме, можете полистать страницы, почитать мои ответы. Да хочу, и "да" - я не против, если на пути к сметри я найду иной выход. Пока моя жизнь - это отсутствие перспективы!


 Прочитал весь этот топик . Я тоже не вижу никаких перспектив в своей жизни . Однако мне кажется , что путешествие поможет по иному взглянуть на мир . И найти то чего так не хватает . И еще там есть кое какие планы которые раскрывать пока не хочу .

----------


## nataxxxa

можно ещё поехать туда,где змеи ядовитые есть.и путешествие интересное,и смерть от яда змей практически безболезненая и быстрая.

----------


## Кобальт

> Прочитал весь этот топик. Я тоже не вижу никаких перспектив в своей жизни . Однако мне кажется , что путешествие поможет по иному взглянуть на мир. И найти то чего так не хватает . И еще там есть кое какие планы которые раскрывать пока не хочу .


 У Вас есть девушка - конечно зависит от степени отношений с ней, но это уже перспектива! )) В моей же ситуации: ничего и никого нет, средний возраст и уже копятся болячки от вредных условий труда... Кому я буду нужен ещё через 5-10 лет?  :Embarrassment:  Так что для меня это просто необходимость... Найду смысл проложать существовать во время путешествия - продолжу. А нет, так и правда к змеям полезу ) Все ведь пишут разное - когда ищешь сбособ жить за границей, так все пишут что даже вакансии дворников там оккупировали африканцы и азиаты, только становиться бродячим бомжом ))) А кто-то как путещественник-автостопщик по ссылке, без денег бороздит мир! Знать заранее ничего не дано. Мне терять нечего кроме нищей старости и походов за таблетками, так что... пока есть силы протись по кривой доске над пропастью...
Может оно логично и в Вашем случае - есть маршрут с почти гарантированным финалом. Найдёте своё "чудо" по пути, всегда можно остановиться и не идти дальше. А если всё это только мечты - так финал, он есть! )))

----------


## Викторыч

> Однако тупо броситься под поезд я не смогу. Я веду поиски в Интернете гарантированного риска - чтобы не ты, а тебя  Пока что приходит в голову - это, например, попытка переплыть море на лодке. Посещение чего-либо интересного на пределах запаса кислорода. Может - Вы какую идею поинтереснее предложите!?


 Освоить учение выхода на астральный уровень и ..... не вернуться оттуда. Почему так ? Да потому что после смерти на физическом плане такового не миновать. Какой то там суицид или принятие условий с шансом крякнуть как то всё же тупо и примитивно.

----------


## Warres

> Освоить учение выхода на астральный уровень и ..... не вернуться оттуда. Почему так ? Да потому что после смерти на физическом плане такового не миновать. Какой то там суицид или принятие условий с шансом крякнуть как то всё же тупо и примитивно.


 То есть вы подразумеваете , что после смерти будет вечный астрал ???

----------


## Викторыч

Есть такая древняя наука, с нею знакомы маги, шаманы и и тд. Так вот по ней до истинного "Я" три уровня. Физический, астральный и ментальный. Естественно далее и астрал покидается и далее ментал. Что дальше, стопроцентного ответ мало кто даст. Очевидно следующее воплощение согласно наработанному в прошлом. И так конечный уровень нирвана согласно буддизму. Согласно Ведам Ирий-Град. Христианство это раем называет однако так примитивно, искажённо и неправдоподобно. Ну после суицида предположительно много потерь в виде наработанного и возможно ещё несколько воплощений добавиться и некий срок ожидания их на некой не совсем благоприятной субстанции. Хотя выбор за претендентом.

----------


## СиняЯ-Львица

> У Вас есть девушка - конечно зависит от степени отношений с ней, но это уже перспектива! )) В моей же ситуации: ничего и никого нет, средний возраст и уже копятся болячки от вредных условий труда... Кому я буду нужен ещё через 5-10 лет?  Так что для меня это просто необходимость... Найду смысл проложать существовать во время путешествия - продолжу. А нет, так и правда к змеям полезу )


 Почему вы раньше не проанализировали вашу жизнь? Неужели вы только сейчас задумались о смерти и жизни? По тому как вы пишете вы человек не молодой, вы действительно только сейчас осознали, что все не так как вы ожидали???

----------


## Кобальт

> Почему вы раньше не проанализировали вашу жизнь? Неужели вы только сейчас задумались о смерти и жизни? По тому как вы пишете вы человек не молодой, вы действительно только сейчас осознали, что все не так как вы ожидали???


 А Вы телепат? Прорицатель? ... Уже с младенчества знали свою судьбу? )))

----------


## Викторыч

> Единственное, во что не хочется углубляться - это причины почему не хочется жить (их много). Главным образом отсутствие каких-либо перспектив. Однако тупо броситься под поезд я не смогу.


 Перспектива попить пива. Кобальт, а у кого они есть ? Мне в позапрошлое лето напарник по шабашкам помог каркас дома установить. Приезжал с сыном. Сын наркоман и он частенько был вынужден куда то его увозить подальше от сомнительных товарищей. Так вот спустя полгода после строительной помощи звонит мне и сообщает что сын его разбился насмерть в машине на трассе. И ты думаешь мой напарник торопиться за ним ? Чёрта с два ! Получает пенсию, работает на двух работах, лечит спину, делает ремонт в квартире и вроде всё зашибись.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Перспектива попить пива. Кобальт, а у кого они есть ? Мне в позапрошлое лето напарник по шабашкам помог каркас дома установить. Приезжал с сыном. Сын наркоман и он частенько был вынужден куда то его увозить подальше от сомнительных товарищей. Так вот спустя полгода после строительной помощи звонит мне и сообщает что сын его разбился насмерть в машине на трассе. И ты думаешь мой напарник торопиться за ним ? Чёрта с два ! Получает пенсию, работает на двух работах, лечит спину, делает ремонт в квартире и вроде всё зашибись.


 Викторыч, ну роскошь. Вот мы все наконец узнали, что перспектива - это состояние ума, а не кошелька и других социальных показателей. И? Что дальше? Как это знание поможет человеку, который говорит, что у него нет перспективы?

----------


## Викторыч

> Вот мы все наконец узнали, что перспектива - это состояние ума, а не кошелька и других социальных показателей.


 Кто это так узнал ? Перспектива это реальная возможность осуществить задуманное в качестве разворота дальнейших событий. А состояние ума, кошелёк и прочее это средства осуществления.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Кто это так узнал ? Перспектива это реальная возможность осуществить задуманное в качестве разворота дальнейших событий. А состояние ума, кошелёк и прочее это средства осуществления.


 реальная возможность - это что?

----------


## Викторыч

> реальная возможность - это что?


 О господя, да что либо. Захватить хлебное место, землю, доступ к чему то и много что можно вообразить.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> О господя, да что либо. Захватить хлебное место, землю, доступ к чему то и много что можно вообразить.


 Вообразить - спору нет - можно вообще что угодно

----------


## Викторыч

Ну что ж так к словам то цепляться. Что ж всё это выше перечисленное существует только в воображении и не имеет абсолютно ни какого иеста в реальности ?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ну что ж так к словам то цепляться. Что ж всё это выше перечисленное существует только в воображении и не имеет абсолютно ни какого иеста в реальности ?


 Для кого? В чьей реальности? Если человек говорит об отсутствии перспектив, то именно так  - ничего из перечисленного в его реальности нет.

----------


## Викторыч

> Если человек говорит об отсутствии перспектив, то именно так  - ничего из перечисленного в его реальности нет.


 Не стоит расстраиваться. Сегодня нет, завтра есть. Это как в кино "двойной обгон" трейлер с кожей угнали, едут, а впереди дорога техникой и группой захвата перекрыта. Один в кабине за голову берётся типа всё, приехали. А другой трейлер разворачивает в обратное направление и говорит ерунда, поедем в объезд. Вообще тяжёлая стрессовая ситуация необходима. Мыслить, искать варианты и принимать решения вынуждает. Ну а кто сломается, утилизируем, помянем и дальше вперёд.

----------


## Кобальт

> Перспектива это реальная возможность осуществить задуманное


 Перспектива от лат. per-spicere — "ясно видеть, проникать взором, постигать, пристально рассматривать". Моя ситуация кристально ясная - жилья нет, семьи нет. Если я за столько лет своей жизни не смог найти вторую половинку, то сомневаюсь что вдруг внезапно произойдёт чудо! Тем более повторюсь - у меня ничего нет! Я работаю, не плохо зарабатываю, но требование родных, с коими мы ютимся в 4-х стенах - не скрывать доходы, отдавать всё. Так что я со скрипом вот коплю на поездку вникуда. снимать жильё? ))) - Так после оплаты аренды я при том-же и останусь.


> И ты думаешь мой напарник торопиться за ним ? Чёрта с два ! Получает пенсию, работает на двух работах...


 Вот Вы и говорите, что, как минимум у него есть свой дом, жена, может племянники и т.д. и т.п.. У меня тоже вроде как есть родные, которым я и отдаю свой заработок... Но меня ни во что не ставят ((( Что/как/когда будем ремонтировать, покупать - это не моё дело. Элементарное уважение к ближнему! - мне приходится дышать сигаретным смрадом т.к. жильё маленькое а бросить курить родственник боится - якобы бросившие курить толстеют!!!! Вот и перспектива - чистый взгляд вперёд! - Ничего и никого...

Я не для жалоб тему открыл! Мне моя ситуация предельно и трезво ясна. Я ищу способ сгинуть, хоть какую-нибудь подсказку - типо зон из которых не возвращаются, маршрутов откуда приходят живыми только половина...

----------


## Yrok25

Давно была мысль , в горах Тибета-Непала имеются летальные маршруты , там во время переходов даже проводники из местных постоянно загинаются ...

----------


## Кобальт

> Давно была мысль , в горах Тибета-Непала имеются летальные маршруты , там во время переходов даже проводники из местных постоянно загинаются ...


 Холод? Горы многие мне советуют, но экипировка требует существенных затрат - термобельё, непромокаемая одежда, двойная палатка... Хотя если маршрут действительно такой стоящий....

----------


## Yrok25

резкие изменения погоды , температуры , туманы , но главное много древних сооружений , вокруг которых всякий мистицизм и легенды  
мну тогда в каком то фильме про экспедицию заинтересовало   , место в котором по легенде спят титаны , по местным легендам туда близко подойти жимым может не каждый , что то типа теста на качество души

 а еще читал статьи в горном Алтае тоже крутые места есть

----------


## Викторыч

> Моя ситуация кристально ясная - жилья нет, семьи нет. Если я за столько лет своей жизни не смог найти вторую половинку, то сомневаюсь что вдруг внезапно произойдёт чудо!


 Чудес не бывает, всему своё время. Нужно заняться строительством. А путешествовать куда либо напрасная трата времени. Вон все мои знакомые давно уже за оградами и ни куда не ездили. Один из них помогал каркас этого домика ставить.

----------


## Кобальт

У меня нет знакомых, кто помог бы поставить! И дальше чем жить? Дом ладно, - нужна скотина с которой тоже нужно знать как обращаться, саженцы... Чего толку я один приеду с 30-40 т.р.!?!?!!? На Филипинах дома строят из глины и дерьма - может мне туда ещё предложите? )))) Вообще практически бесплатно )))

----------


## Викторыч

> У меня нет знакомых, кто помог бы поставить! И дальше чем жить? Дом ладно, - нужна скотина с которой тоже нужно знать как обращаться, саженцы... Чего толку я один приеду с 30-40 т.р.!?!?!!? На Филипинах дома строят из глины и дерьма - может мне туда ещё предложите? )))) Вообще практически бесплатно )))


 А чем собственно не устраивает оный выход ? Пока суть да дело по теории вероятности всегда можно сдохнуть. Один мой сосед например ездил и ремонтировал дом. Работал он водителем автобуса. А как то поехал на участок и по дороге на авто улетел в кювет. Вышел из машины и был насмерть сбит мимо проезжавшей. Так что одно другому не мешает.

----------


## Yrok25

у нас тоже некоторые лепят из глины и соломы ))) только для этого толпа в 20 человек требуется
 конструкция представлена походу чисто летняя , что удивляет это кирпичи более похожие на пеноблоки

----------


## Викторыч

> у нас тоже некоторые лепят из глины и соломы ))) только для этого втолпа в 20 человек требуется
>  конструкция представлена походу чисто летняя , что удивляет это кирпичи более похожие на пеноблоки


 Это салманная конструкция.



> У меня нет знакомых, кто помог бы поставить!


 Горшки не Боги обжигали.



> нужна скотина с которой тоже нужно знать как обращаться, саженцы...


 )))) Для этого много ума не надо.
Я вообще не понимаю смысла в суициде. Как то с одним знакомым меняли ограду другого знакомого. Там и жена его была похоронена. Ну коньячком помянули, вспоминали всех кто как говориться был раньше с нами. А спустя год мой собеседник и сам ласты завернул. Да такими темпами и без всякого СУ сам сгинешь

----------


## Кобальт

> Горшки не Боги обжигали.


 Да, и скотину не Боги создавали ))) Чушь, уж простите, не мелите! Сейчас я поеду в направление деревни Петрово-Сидоровки и там, как в сказке - "появляется старик Тыква с несколькими кирпичами, и все помогают ему строить дом" ))) Если знаете в какую деревню набирают рабочих в обмен на жильё - говорите! А дача, она и в африке - дача! Это не место для проживания, тем более с нацелом на создание семьи!

----------


## Сингулярность

> У меня нет знакомых, кто помог бы поставить! И дальше чем жить? Дом ладно, - нужна скотина с которой тоже нужно знать как обращаться, саженцы...


 Все преграды в голове. На крайняк можно Иисуса попросить.

----------


## Кобальт

> На крайняк можно Иисуса попросить.


 У него все просят! - Хоть бы кто "спасибо" сказал! А преграда чему? Поехать вникуда? - Так я и собираюсь это сделать ))) Преграда завести семью? - так общаюсь с прекрасной половиной, но что-то не заводится ))) Чему преграда в голове?

----------


## Викторыч

> А дача, она и в африке - дача! Это не место для проживания, тем более с нацелом на создание семьи!


 Не стоит делать поспешные выводы. У меня у двоюродного брата половина дворов на даче живут круглогодично. С семьями.
По поводу наёма на селе почитай на досуге.
http://fermer.ru/forum/rabota-predla...estnost/159333

----------


## Кобальт

> Не стоит делать поспешные выводы. У меня у двоюродного брата половина дворов на даче живут круглогодично. С семьями.


 Искренне прошу прощения за свои слова! Но поймите меня правильно я рассуждаю на основании того, что знаю. Дача - это холодная для зимования постройка. Стройматериалы стоят дорого, не важно о каком регионе идёт речь. Я не строитель, не фермер - у меня нет опыта. Ринуться вникуда и начать там строить дом?!?! Было бы за что зацепиться, как с/х предприятие нуждающееся в помощи...  а так...
Объявление для примера:



> Мы предлагаем Вам провести электричество к вам на участок или подключить к электричеству ваш загородный дом всего за 60 000 рублей


 это только свет!  :Wink: 



> И тогда я понял ,что никакой я здесь не управляющий и никогда им не буду.....
> Я заявил в открытую,что "батраком" у них работать , тупо выполняя их команды,не хочу ....
>  Мы расстались по- хорошему.Через неделю после этого разговора они привезли нам замену
>  молодого парнишку.Нас полностью рассчитали и мы уехали.


 И что Вы вообще мне тогда предлагаете!?!?! Я говорю, что ситуация безвыходная, и Вы вот только подтверждаете мне, что искать и правда нечего ))) Спасибо за подтверждение того, о чём я думал изначально )))

----------


## Викторыч

> Дача - это холодная для зимования постройка.


 Ну, утеплить и печку поставить для зимы придётся.



> Ринуться вникуда и начать там строить дом?!?!


 В том то и весь адриналин с кайфом. Было бы всё готовое, не было бы так интересно. )))

----------


## Кобальт

> В том то и весь адриналин с кайфом. Было бы всё готовое, не было бы так интересно. )))


 Согласен, но это все теория и демагогия ((( Я не умею элементарно - класть кирпич. Если бы я всё это знал, естественно прикинул бы цену, строил бы потихоньку... Я ведь о помощи говорю не как попрошайка, а действительно как есть! Город, кругом вакансии только продавцов да охранников - что мы умеем?!? Да ничего! Преставьте себе что вы ничего в строительстве не понимаете, никого нет, денег нет, информация только плана "кабы если да кабы" - что бы Вы делали?
P.S. В нашей стране каждый уже давно сам по себе. Так что надеяться на чью-то милость - глупо.

----------


## Викторыч

> Преставьте себе что вы ничего в строительстве не понимаете, никого нет, денег нет, информация только плана "кабы если да кабы" - что бы Вы делали?


 У меня так уже было. Надо иногда идти от обратного. Пить говорят плохо. Но палка о двух концах. Начал бухать с шабашниками. Меня они и брали на очередное строительство. И бабло было, и наблатыкался чего то соображать в оном деле.

----------


## Кобальт

> и наблатыкался чего то соображать в оном деле


 Благодарю! Смысл в этом есть! ... Я думал о подобном... Но для меня это и правда - шаг назад. Придётся бросить ту работу, что есть у меня сейчас, попытаться занять нишу заполненную "приезжими" без всякой гарантии познать что-то ценное в деле строительства. Опять-же шаг вникуда - наш русский "авось".

----------


## Викторыч

> Придётся бросить ту работу, что есть у меня сейчас, попытаться занять нишу заполненную "приезжими" без всякой гарантии познать что-то ценное в деле строительства. Опять-же шаг вникуда - наш русский "авось".


 Значит у меня был шаг в "куда", а твой будет в "никуда". Лучше по горам лазать с надеждой слететь с какого нибудь уступа так что костей не собрать. Инвалидное кресло ещё ни кто не отменял. Такой вариант не исключён в случае если что не так пойдёт.

----------


## EugenF

> Привет всем форумчанам! Долго думал - какую ветку форума выбрать, т.к. вопросов много. Единственное, во что не хочется углубляться - это причины почему не хочется жить (их много). Главным образом отсутствие каких-либо перспектив. Однако тупо броситься под поезд я не смогу. Я веду поиски в Интернете гарантированного риска - чтобы не ты, а тебя  Пока что приходит в голову - это, например, попытка переплыть море на лодке. Посещение чего-либо интересного на пределах запаса кислорода. Может - Вы какую идею поинтереснее предложите!?
> А почему я выбрал именно этот раздел? - Быть может есть та отчаявшаяся, которая готова пуститься за компанию в такую авантюру? За границу сейчас выехать не проблема. Пока 2-3 месяца всё будет оформляться, можно как следует всё продумать.
> В общем нуждаюсь в хорошей идее )))


 
Если терять нечего, иди в леса в отшельничество,
набери разных умных книг, читай размышляй,
и ищи правду.

----------


## Кобальт

> Значит у меня был шаг в "куда", а твой будет в "никуда". Лучше по горам лазать с надеждой слететь с какого нибудь уступа так что костей не собрать. Инвалидное кресло ещё ни кто не отменял. Такой вариант не исключён в случае если что не так пойдёт.


 Значит был! Если вокруг кругом Храмы!!!! наши - православные, восстанавливают мусульмане, то что говорить о работе строителем?!?! копеечная раб-сила - форева! Вот так и все советы ляпнут - "вот так надо!" Как надо? ну вам повезло - и славва Богу! Я не слабоумный, вижу вокруг себя. Инвалидом стать не хочу, поэтому-то и создал тему! Нет выхода, повеситься могу, но ищу 100% смерть не от своей руки!

----------


## Викторыч

> но ищу 100% смерть не от своей руки!


 Врятли некое путешествие закончится 100%-ной смертью. Даже горячие точки такого не гарантируют. Ну а домишко на закате дней суровых ни когда не помешает. )))

----------


## Кобальт

> Врятли некое путешествие закончится 100%-ной смертью


 А вот это уже история по типу Вашей - "авось" повезёт найти вторую половинку, "авось" удасться найти приют, смысл продолжать жинзнь, остаться... Я поэтому ищу не просто пасть льва, а маршрут - повод раястянуть время, пообщаться с местными...

----------


## Викторыч

> Я поэтому ищу не просто пасть льва, а маршрут - повод раястянуть время, пообщаться с местными...


 Иными словами либо найти пристанище, либо шанс свалить из осточертевшего мира.

----------


## Кобальт

> Иными словами либо найти пристанище, либо шанс свалить из осточертевшего мира.


 В точку! Это предел моих мечтаний!

----------


## Викторыч

Ну тогда у тебя не совсем критический случай.
Вон Андрей Панин голову не ломал где смерть искать ...



> Травму актер получил, упав с высоты собственного роста — оступившись или споткнувшись обо что-то, — сообщил Life News источник в правоохранительных органах. — Вероятно, он в тот момент находился под воздействием алкоголя.

----------


## Кобальт

> Вон Андрей Панин голову не ломал где смерть искать...


 Чёрный юмор...
Поэтому, честно признаться, очень хочется обратиться к какой-нибудь гадалке или провидцу! Чудеса всё-таки бывают, иногда в жизни людей происходят события резко меняющие их жизнь. Поехать в гости к Башару Асаду уже этим летом, или дать себе ещё год?! Вы правильно заметили, что нет 100% гарантии что вместо вечного покоя ты не заработаешь себе инвалидность ((( Это расстраивает и угнетает.... С одной стороны - запугивание в том, что самоубийство грех, с другой полное отсутствие идеи - кто и где это сделает за тебя...

----------


## CRIME

> Чёрный юмор...
> Поэтому, честно признаться, очень хочется обратиться к какой-нибудь гадалке или провидцу! С одной стороны - запугивание в том, что самоубийство грех, с другой полное отсутствие идеи - кто и где это сделает за тебя...


  Вы верите в магию ? Да самоубийство это грех, но жить и ждать смерти это бессмысленно так скорее и с ума сойти можно.

----------


## jangar

между прочим хорошая идея поехать в гости к Асаду , побыть наёмником а то и добровольцем = если не смерть , то смысл жизни найдется , и из гусеницы может вымучиться бабочка ! пишите в личку кто заинтересовался realiti

----------


## Klon

Готов отправится в бессрочное путешествие. Хочу в этой жизни побродить по тёплой Индии. Цель: релакс, осмысление прожитой жизни, поиск сил для её продолжения. На крайний случай лезвие бритвы «sputnik». Автостоп и пешие прогулки, каши на костре, овощи да фрукты. Денег хватит примерно на год. Ест опыт путешествия автостопом, и путешествием без денег по Европе. Ищу попутчицу или попутчика, возраст роли не играет. Рассмотрю любые подобные путешествия. Мне 25, я из Эстонии.

----------


## Vladislav

Вот об этом я и задумываюсь. Это то и планирую. Это как увидеть Париж и умереть. Ну не хочется мне банальным образом вешаться у себя в квартирке или прыгать с какой-нибудь кировской многоэтажки. Вот хотел я всю жизнь большие горы посетить. И если судьба не даёт мне это сделать нормальным и безопасным образом, то почему-бы тогда не уйти в один конец.

----------

